
We should teach human rights law to software engineers - beriboy
https://theconversation.com/technology-dominates-our-lives-thats-why-we-should-teach-human-rights-law-to-software-engineers-102530
======
znpy
I don't know. I have a copy of the declaration of Human rights that I grabbed
at last CCC and most of the principles do not relate to software engineering
unless you stretch then quite a bit.

What I mean to say is that it might have the opposite effect.

------
informatimago
The good joke! Most of them are refractory to the GPL! And you'd want them to
get human rights???

